# Much Respect For Home Haunters!!!



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

In light of the Fright Fight farce, I've seen pro haunters slamming home haunters online (mostly on Facebook). There should have been some effort put in to figure out the difference between a home haunt and a pro haunt. Is the haunt at your home? No? Not a home haunt. Do you charge money for tickets? Yes? Not a home haunt, but a pro haunt. Of course, a pro haunt won the competition thanks to a larger budget and lots of room to work with. This should have been an opportunity for home haunters to get the credit they deserve for busting their butts to give a show to their neighborhoods. Now other pro haunters are slamming home haunters for complaining about it. 

Let me say this: As a former home haunter and current pro haunter I have much respect for home haunters and so should other pro haunters. Some people forget their roots. Others started with huge amounts of cash and never had a home haunt or even a love for Halloween. You know how I spend Halloween night? Visiting home haunts! Why? Because you guys carry the spirit of Halloween in its truest form. Again, much respect.

Sorry for the rant, but I think it needed to be said.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Woot!
Great post, HalloweenZombie.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Well said!
Happy Halloween :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We love you, HZ!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Words of wisdom to haunt by! Thanks, HZ!*_


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As a modest home haunter, thanks for your kind words.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Word!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That was wonderfully stated! Thank you!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I had watched the show and was really put off when HO won the cash! They put on an awesome show but really shouldn't have been a contestant, IMO. Ah well...money begets money. The other real home haunters on the show were exceptional and do it for the love of Halloween, as do all of us.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

well said


----------

